# Get up, stand up-stand up for your rice!



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2009)

Από το site της Greenpeace:






Το μεταλλαγμένο ρύζι της Bayer είναι κατασκευασμένο έτσι ώστε να επιβιώνει μετά από τη χρήση μεγάλων δόσεων του εξαιρετικά τοξικού ζιζανιοκτόνου glufosinate. Ένα "μικρό προβληματάκι" είναι πως το glufosinate έχει χαρακτηριστεί τόσο επικίνδυνο για την υγεία των ανθρώπων και για το περιβάλλον, που στην Ευρώπη θα απαγορευτεί σύντομα η χρήση του...

Αυτή τη φορά δεν ανησυχούμε μόνο για τους καταναλωτές και την υγεία του περιβάλλοντος. Έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα θέμα παγκόσμιας ασφάλειας τροφίμων, ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων και επιβίωσης εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων.

Μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες, η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση θα αποφασίσει αν θα επιτρέψει την εισαγωγή αυτού του μεταλλαγμένου ρυζιού στα κράτη-μέλη της. Αν την επιτρέψει, τότε το ρύζι της Bayer θα αρχίσει πολύ σύντομα να καλλιεργείται εμπορικά στην ΗΠΑ και σε άλλες χώρες, θα ξεκινήσει η κυκλοφορία του σε σούπερ-μάρκετ και τελικά θα φτάσει στο πιάτο μας.

Κάτω τα χέρια από το ρύζι μας!

Ζητάμε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και όλες τις κυβερνήσεις του κόσμου να προστατέψουν τους καταναλωτές και τους αγρότες από το μεταλλαγμένο ρύζι της Bayer, εμποδίζοντας την καλλιέργεια και την κατανάλωσή του.

Πρώτος μας στόχος είναι η επίτροπος υγείας της ΕΕ, κα Βασιλείου. Βοηθήστε μας να μαζέψουμε στην Ελλάδα 5.000 υπογραφές διαμαρτυρίας μέχρι τις 22 Απριλίου.

Μέχρι τώρα, έχουμε 659 υπογραφές. Προσθέστε κι εσείς το δικό σας όνομα.


----------

